# The one that got away



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I almost caught my first steelhead ever. Almost. Hooked up and spent twenty minutes trying to bring it in on the pin. Ended up taking me 100 yards down river. I'm not lying the thing was huge. Over 30 inches for sure and over ten pounds I got a good look at it. There was only one other guy on the river and he tried his best the help me land it. He got hold of it a few times but it managed to pull away. After all this the jig comes flying out of the water and the fish is gone. It was awesome but a huge bummer to lose my first and such a big fish. I want to give props to the man who helped me though. I didn't get his name or know if he is on this site but he flooded his waders in the process of helping me and joined me in swearing up a storm when it got off. Thank you.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome story!!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice job hooking your first chromer, and Now you're "hooked" for life! These fish fight Hard! if they didn't fight like this I often think they would have been given a more suitable name like "tin-foil head", or sheephead 
Also, a 20 minute fight? Theres things you can do while bringing the fish in to confuse the fish and tire it quicker. Ive never had a fight last that long and have banked some steelhead almost upto 14 LBS. just food for thoughts. 

:F


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think the reason it took so long was that was even the first time I got something on the center pin so I wasnt to sure on how to effectively fight a fish with it. Also my leader was 6 pound test and I really didn't want to horse it in and risk losing my first steelhead. Definitely hooked though. Hell of a fight.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yah the centerpin explains it. Im not much of a fly fisherman but when my buddy asks me to try in the spring i notice its difficult to land fish and get used to it with the low crank ratio and using your hand for a manual drag on that style of reel. I lose alot more fish using that style of reel then my spin noodle setup. Im going to convert to the centerpin eventually because the seamless drifts and presentation. Also when i can justify spending the money on the outfit nice story though & isnt it always that big one that gets away that starts that fire and keeps us coming back?  goodluck


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> isnt it always that big one that gets away that starts that fire and keeps us coming back?  goodluck



Seems to be ha. Thank you.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I Land the fish on my pin much faster than I did with the spinning reel. The longer rods absorb more shock so its easier to muscle the fish in. Could be just be.


Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

my spin rod is 10.6 noodle guide series by gander mountain, not the longest noodle rod but not short or firm either


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Ditch the pin, get a 40ft seine


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Ditch the pin, get a 40ft seine


I do have access to an electroshocker


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

My old lady has one in a shoe box underneath the bed


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

My pin rod is 13'6" haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Perhaps off topic on this post, but from my reading (and similar comments I've seen before) a few questions have developed about centerpin. 
As far as a 'seamless / drag-free' long drift goes - I just open the bail on my spinning reel and feed a bit more line out if I want my drift to continue. Why is it worth spending a bunch of extra $ for this 'advantage'? 
Shock absorbent noodle rod - I have a 10'6", and a 13'. They both have plenty of give. Do the rods for a pin setup have better shock absorption?

I suppose a centerpin reel w less moving parts may be less prone to ice up in the winter. But I see spending a bunch of $ to switch over from a spinning outfit, and then having problems fighting fish as just putting a nail in my foot. I'd rather have the 30" fish "on the wall". Maybe it's just me, I like going after numbers on the day. 

I wish the weather Didn't stink today - I'd be tying sacks and headin down now, instead of posting on this darn sight! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

MadMax1 said:


> Perhaps off topic on this post, but from my reading (and similar comments I've seen before) a few questions have developed about centerpin.
> As far as a 'seamless / drag-free' long drift goes - I just open the bail on my spinning reel and feed a bit more line out if I want my drift to continue. Why is it worth spending a bunch of extra $ for this 'advantage'?
> Shock absorbent noodle rod - I have a 10'6", and a 13'. They both have plenty of give. Do the rods for a pin setup have better shock absorption?
> 
> ...


I started with a spinning set up for a couple years, and eventually knew someone selling a pin for a reasonable price so I got it. I don't think I will ever go back to a spinning set up after using the pin. I love it a lot. I love that the fight is between you and the fish. Its more personal choice when switching to a pin. Yes, most setups are expensive (my setup: rod and pin was only $260 which is pretty cheap for a pin setup) but if you enjoy pursuing steel and want to try something complete different then get a pin it is worth the money.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

mykiss78 said:


> I do have access to an electroshocker


Not sure our professor would approve of this


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I do love the pin and no drag makes the fight much more challenging to bring in a fish. I've had good fights pinning all weekend in NY catching browns / steelheads and hooking the an occassional salmon (salmon were all fowl hooked so I couldn't get them in, was bottom bouncing in those cases). The other fish I hooked were all landed didn't loose any because line taken out.

Guess to key to turn a fish if you got them in the mouth is to alternate side pressure left / right to try to gain some line on them use this to confuse em a little works for me. That's my tip I'm still learning.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Applying side pressure is a good tip, a good one to remember. My tip would be is to try to keep the fish upstream during the fight. That way its fighting both you and the current, wearing them down faster. If the fish is downstream the current is on his side.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The side pressure works well to confuse big fish if you know for sure you have a good hook in them. 
another tip for fighting big fish is when they start to get downstream or head away from you where the current is pulling the fish and your drag out downstream, try to take just a little pressure off the fish and sometimes they'll think they aren't hooked anymore and turn right around and come back upstream towards you.
Also In my first few seasons I noticed if you horse the big ones or are being hard on them I think they can sense the urgency and it makes them fight harder. 
Good luck!

:G


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah I tried moving the rod side to side but this fish was stubborn and wasn't giving me a break. I tried to keep it from going down river but it was just pulling to much, thought I would snap the line. Like I said the guy helping me got his hands on it a few times but the jig popped out last second unfortunately.


----------



## ttbnate (May 1, 2012)

I'd be lying if I told you that I've never walked downstream with a fish on. Sometimes if you can't fight them up, it's much easier to take the angle and pull them across the current.


----------

